# Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle



## AudiMcNuben (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I replace the inner cv boot and cv joint without taking of the outer cv boot? I already have the shocks/springs off. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle (AudiMcNuben)*

Yes you can..the inner joint can be removed from axle and then the new boot slid on and joint (cleaned and relubed) replaced. I've never done that since outer CV boots are so prone to failure (they're bent at sharper angles), I'm usually replacing both inner and outer boots when I'm doin the axle...boot kit is so cheap I'd do outer too while I had axle outa there!...I've often left inner joint on the axle and cleaned and flushed it with solvent, then just regreased it and slid new boot on from outer end of axle (this only works if there is not a vibration damper in the center of the axle of course)...just make sure you wrap masking tape on the outer splines and taper it up sholder for outer joint so you can slide (with some grease) the inner boot on without damage to its small end sealing surface. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiMcNuben (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle (spitpilot)*

I am ripping the inner boots off, as they are all ready shot. The outer boots look okay, so I probably wont touch them if I don't have to. Also what do I use to get the inners bolts out, it looks like a hex bit with many points, like 12 or 14 (*) What mm is it? and how many points? Thanks again, (ps It is a A4 b5 2.8L Quattro)


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle (AudiMcNuben)*

You need metric "Triple Square" bit to get CV to flange bolts out..DO NOT try and use a Torx bit or you'll strip heads and backin 'em out with a vice grip takes all day!..Clean the sockets good with toothbrush and solvent to make sure even the triple square bit doesn't strip out!...I believe the size is 8mm or 10MM..I know it was 8 on my Golf...not sure about Passat..which would be same as Audi...You can buy a set of 6-12mm bits fairly cheap at most serious auto parts houses (not talkin PepBoyz, Autozone..more like Napa or other "pro parts places")...SnapON trucks have em too...but price will be higher! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd think twice about not changin outer boots unless you know for sure they're near new...my first one went at 60K miles...other looked fine...but it went at 65K miles..so while you have axle out...get boot kits cheap from AutohausAZ and do em all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by spitpilot at 11:43 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## AudiMcNuben (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle (spitpilot)*

Going to change the axles including both boots, after comparing prices on cv boot kits and the entire axle, it would be pointless not to. I have been using an 8mm triple spuare, however two are being very stubborn and may have been a bit stripped







Also i have been having a friend step on the breaks as to not have the entire axle rotate while I break the bolts. After that I use a cordless drill with extensions to back them out. What can I use to get these other bolts out? And where can I get new ones?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Replacing inner cv boot on drive axle (AudiMcNuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMcNuben* »_Going to change the axles including both boots, after comparing prices on cv boot kits and the entire axle, it would be pointless not to. I have been using an 8mm triple spuare, however two are being very stubborn and may have been a bit stripped







Also i have been having a friend step on the breaks as to not have the entire axle rotate while I break the bolts. After that I use a cordless drill with extensions to back them out. What can I use to get these other bolts out? And where can I get new ones?
 Hope you're not installing EMPI axles! I ordered one of those...and sent it back..Chinese knock off part..rubber boots looked like the kindergarten class molded 'em...not even any paint on the axle shaft itself..and who knows the quality (hardness etc) of the CV joints themselves!














If you strip the triple square opening only way I've found to get 'em loose is to break 'em loose with vice grips, once you get em just a little loose they come out ez..dealer part..or some CV boot kits come with 'em in the bag..but you're not buyin boots..so go dealer route..or junkyard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

